# Fische vom Erdboden verschwunden ?????



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen und einen schönen 1. Mai Euch allen,

gestern nach dem Mittag ist bei am Gartenteich etwas sehr seltsames passiert:

Ich füttere meine Fische (Koi,Goldis) dreimal am Tag. So auch gestern. Alle Fische (insbesondere die beiden Koi ;-) ) kommen bei der Fütterung auch sofort an die Oberfläsche und fressen, so dass nach spätestens  5 min das komplette Futter weg ist. Die Fische  sind aber nicht handzahrm und eigentlich sehr schreckhaft. Dies war auch noch gestern Mittag so.

Da gestern ja extrem schlechtes Wetter war und ich nicht zur Uni musste, habe ich dann den ganzen Nachmittag vor dem Pc gesessen und mich aus dem Garten ferngehalten.

Jetzt kommt es:

Gestern abend zur Fütterungszeit habe ich dann nur schnell das Futter genommen, in meinen selbstgebauten Futterring geworfen und bin schnell wieder ins Haus gelaufen, weil es ja so geregnet hat. Nach einer halben Stunde, als ich den Futterring wie gewöhnlich aus dem Teich holen wollte, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Das komplette Futter war noch da. Dann habe ich mir meine Regenjacke genommen und den Teich beobachtet. KEIN FISCH ZU SEHEN.

Das selbe Spiel heute morgen. Es wurde wieder kein Futter gegessen und ich habe zuerst auch keinen Fisch gesehen. 

Kurz bevor ich wieder ins Haus gehen wollte habe ich dann eine Hand voll Fische ganz tief im Teich gesehen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch trübes Wasser habe, welches zwar wegen Euren Tips von Woche zu Woche besser wird, aber halt zur Zeit  nur einen Bereich bis zu einer Tiefe von 70 cm einsehen lässt. Da der Teich aber in der Mitte doppelt so tief ist, kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass alle Fische im unteren Brereich des Teiches sind.

TROTZDEM:

Irgendetwas muss vor gefallen sein. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich schonmal, als die ganze Family in Urlaub war. Nachdem wir wieder zu Hause waren, habe ich eine Woche keinen Fisch gesehen.

Hat jemand eine Erklärung?

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen Tom,

wünsch dir auch nen schönen 1.Mai.

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schonmal erlebt, das Problem hier war eine Katze, die sich immer abends auf die Lauer gelegt hat.

Andererseits denke ich sofort an einen __ Reiher ... gibt es sowas in deiner Nähe ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

Ja, leider. Der __ Reiher war schon oft an unserem Teich. Wir haben allerdings so eine Art Wasserpistole mit Bewegungsmelder im Garten. Wenn sich dort etwas bewegt, dann schießt das Teil sofort los. 

Aber es kann schon gut sein, dass ich es gestern nicht an hatte, weil es ja so geregnet hat und dann jede Minute ein Fehlalarm kommt.

Naja vieleicht kommen die Fische ja im laufe des Tages wieder! 

Thx

Thom


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*...*

.... das dachte ich mir schon. Gib den Fischis noch nen Tag Zeit und dann sind sie wieder wie gewohnt da. 

Zum Glück bin ich bisher vom __ Reiher verschont geblieben, anscheinend mag er des Nachbars Teich lieber


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*Fische*

Hallo Tom,

das gleiche habe ich auch schon beobachtet. Auf der einen Seite ist es gut, wenn die Fische zum Fressen kommen oder Handzahm werden, auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht.

Ich wohne in einem Katzenviertel, das heist 13 "Tiger" sind ständig unterwegs. Die meisten interessieren sich nicht für Fische aber eine ist dabei, die wie bei Tommi auf der Lauer liegt. Wenn die Fische dann am Rand schwimmen schlägt die Katze zu. Meistens erwischt sie keinen meiner Fische. Es ist aber auch schon vorgekommen, das einige vor schreck aus dem Teich gesprungen sind. Nach diesen Atacken lassen sich die Fische nicht sehen. Das letzte mal ist die dummer Katz aber bei ihrer Aktion ins Wasser gestürzt und seit dem Tag ist Ruhe! Und sie lässt sich net mehr am Teich blicken.

Wenn du sagst, das deine Fische an sich sehr Ängstlich sind, würde ich der Sache einmal auf den Grund gehen. Beobachte alles weis an deinem Teich vor sich geht. Es muss nicht die Katze sein. Auch ein __ Reiher oder ein Marder holt sich gern einen Fisch. Wenn die Ursache herausgefunden hast, kannst du sie abstellen, sehr zum wohle deiner Fische.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo alle,

War bei meiner Mutter am Teich genauso.
Letzte Woche waren alle Goldies weg. Der Teich ist nicht groß und hatt wenig Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten.
Nach 4 Tagen waren sie auf einmal wieder da.

Würde ein paar Tage abwarten bis ich mir Sorgen mache

Gruß Tobias


----------

